

How you feel as a founder when techcrunch is writing about you… - innovateordie
http://startupasalifestyle.com/how-you-feel-as-a-founder-when-techcrunch-is-writing-about-you/

======
minimaxir
You probably shouldn't be continuing to submit these tumblr-esque .gifs
because they are very low quality.

